# Просьба откликнуться!



## Сергей (Пермь) (30 Май 2006)

В г.Перми на одном из предприятий предполагается начать выпуск жестких "матрасов" из березы. Предполагается его использовать вместо обычного матраса с целью профилактики искривлений позвоночника. Учитывая лечебные свойства березы, экологическую чистоту, предлагаемые "матрасы" могут стать одним из методов профилактики искривлений позвоночника. Просим высказать ваше мнение по этому поводу. Заранее благодарю за ответ


----------



## Helen (30 Май 2006)

Для больных с патологией позвоночника большое значение имеет правильная организация спального места. Пожилым больным, страдающим заболеваниями позвоночника, включая наличие грыж межпозвонковых дисков, рекомендуется полужесткая постель.

Для молодых пациентов, имеющих сколиоз, предпочтительнее спать на твердой поверхности.

Мне неизвестна степень жесткости, которая планируется быть достигнутой, и с какими материалами она сопоставима, и какие свойства выявлены у этого материала при его изучении.


----------

